# Decor first...Acoustics second



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

Good afternoon. Perhaps I need to change my user name to 17-0:yay:

OK, I could use a bit of help. I am in the middle of my build-out and at a cross road

http://www.kodakgallery.com/I.jsp?c=...a&x=0&y=ap21v9

I know I will need to treat the room to get the full experience but beforehand I want to create a very comfortable atmosphere. I basically want the entire room to feel like your in a giant couch. In other words, I want to put some plush/cushion-y panels on the walls first. I do not expect these panels to be the ones to provide enhanced sound quality. I am simply trying to get the "feel" first. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Why not make these the ones that do double duty for the look and the performance?

Also, your link doesn't work if we're not members of the site. You can post them here in your thread.

Bryan


----------



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

bpape said:


> Why not make these the ones that do double duty for the look and the performance?
> 
> Also, your link doesn't work if we're not members of the site. You can post them here in your thread.
> 
> Bryan



I can barely make a sandwich.....

Try pasting this into a browser:

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLa...post_signin=Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Ux=0

The pics exceed the limit for this site and I can't figure out how to reduce the size either.

Thanks pal


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I can see the pics now.

I guess my point is that anything that's 'plush and pillowy' is by definition going to drastically change the room's acoustics - especially if you're going to do all the walls' surfaces (not really a good idea. Also, you may over do it and only get the upper mids and highs (too much) and not address the bottom end.

Would just doing all cloth walls be a sufficient 'warm and comfy' look? That's relatively easy to do and hide appropriate treatment (and lack of treatment) behind.

Bryan


----------



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

bpape said:


> I can see the pics now.
> 
> I guess my point is that anything that's 'plush and pillowy' is by definition going to drastically change the room's acoustics - especially if you're going to do all the walls' surfaces (not really a good idea. Also, you may over do it and only get the upper mids and highs (too much) and not address the bottom end.
> 
> ...


How would I do all cloth walls? :huh:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

16-0 said:


> How would I do all cloth walls? :huh:


I don't remember exactly who ... but he used Guiford of Maine accoustic fabric to cover all walls :yes::yes:

I used this crosspoint carpet (http://www.acousticalsolutions.com/datasheets/data_crosspoint.asp) to cover the bottom of the wall and painted the rest; I saw something at Joanns Fabrics (is like foam very thin about 1/4" that can be glued) ... this is how my room looks


----------



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Salvasol


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Just make sure if you're going to do only partial coverage and the rest paint, that you may still need panels above to catch side wall reflection points. Think about the path between the speaker and your ear and where that will hit the wall not only front to back but also vertically.

Bryan


----------

